#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook (8th Ed.) - E.W. McAllister (2013)

## gusgon

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Presented in easy-to-use, step-by-step order, Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook is a quick reference for day-to-day pipeline operations. For more than 35 years, the Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook has served as the "go-to" reference for solving even the most day-to-day vexing pipeline workflow problems. Now in its 8th edition, this handbook continues to set the standard by which all other piping books are judged. Along with over 30% new or updated material regarding codes, construction processes, and equipment, this book continues to offer hundreds of "how-to" methods and handy formulas for pipeline construction, design, and engineering and features a multitude of calculations to assist in problem solving, directly applying the rules and equations for specific design and operating conditions to illustrate correct application, all in one convenient reference.

For the first time in this new edition, we are taking the content and data off the page and adding a new dimension of practical value for you with online interactive features to accompany some of the handiest and most useful material from the book:

Interactive tables that takes data from the book and turns them into a sortable spreadsheet format that gives you the ability to perform your own basic filtering functions, show/hide columns of just the data that is important to you, and download the table into an Excel spreadsheet for additional use
A graph digitizer which pulls a graph from the book and gives you the power to plot your own lines on the existing graph, see all the relative x/y coordinates of the graph, and name and color code your lines for clarity
A converter calculator performing basic conversions from the book such as metric conversions, time, temperature, length, power and more.
Please feel free to visit the site: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], and we hope you will find our features as another useful and efficient tool for you in your day-to-day activity.

Identify the very latest pipeline management tools and technologies required to extend the life of mature assets
Understand the obstacles and solutions associated with pipeline operations in challenging conditions
Analyze the key issues relating to flow assurance methodologies and how they can impact pipeline integrity


Evaluate effective ways to manage cost and project down-time



Download Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook (8th Ed.) - E.W. McAllister (2013)

----------


## Azad

Another Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent share!
Find the following here:
Pipeline Integrity Handbook: Risk Management and Evaluation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aragorn

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## gasoil

Thank you very much bro

----------


## rrkumar50

very nice, thanks

----------


## xbone

Pls reupload on mediafile!

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thank for sharing this valuable book "Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook (8th Ed.) - E.W. McAllister (2013)"

----------


## tecvidya

I am looking forward to Pipeline Rules of Thumb- regards

----------


## FERNANDO86

Thanks a lot

----------


## ccpjeff

Good material,thanks.

----------


## chezy

Is it possible to upload the file to some other website ?, not able to access it.

----------


## ilayarasan

Please upload again...

See More: Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook (8th Ed.) - E.W. McAllister (2013)

----------


## endah

Good book, thanks for shared

----------


## KMKN

I am unable to download the book,  Please let me know how to download.

----------


## pj.nano

Please upload again...

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Another Link : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I may upload the same file with all bookmarks created for easier reading.

----------


## jackofalltrades

reload it

----------


## winocean

Hi All,

Could you please share this 8th ed. Pipeline RoT again?.

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

Here is fresh working link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jumbodumbo

Dear mkhurram
the link you provided is for the 7th edition. request please provide link for 8th edition

----------


## jumbodumbo

Dear mkhurram
the link you provided is for the 7th edition. request please provide link for 8th edition

----------


## jumbodumbo

please share a working link to download Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook (8th Ed.) - E.W. McAllister (2013)

----------


## sudharsanam

dear my loveable friends,

thanks a lot to all for sharing this book. please continue your best services.

regards,


sudharsanam B
Senior member - vbulletin forumSee More: Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook (8th Ed.) - E.W. McAllister (2013)

----------


## sudharsanam

dear my loveable friends,

thanks a lot to all for sharing this book. please continue your best services.

regards,
sudharsanam B
Senior member - vbulletin forum

----------


## msss

Does anyone have another link of 8 editions? Thanks

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Download Link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Book: Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook. A Manual of Quick, Accurate Solutions to Everyday Pipeline Engineering Problems
Author: E.W. McAllister
Edition : 8th
Year of Publishing: 2014
Pages: 783
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
ISBN: 9780123876935
File Size: 35 Mb

----------


## Abder136

I can't download pipeline rules of thumbs, can anyone put a working link

----------


## mutrosa

Sajid Ali Khan

Good book, thanks for shared.

Working link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mutrosa

Sajid Ali Khan

Good book, thanks for shared.

Working link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## romeo1412

I download but your edition still 7 edition please re-upload 8edition

----------


## romeo1412

please re-up load 8 edition again.

----------


## romeo1412

Please re-upload again

----------


## ukok

Thank you for sharing

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

For valid download link, please see my post # 28 in this thread

----------


## mariosk

Thank you!

See More: Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook (8th Ed.) - E.W. McAllister (2013)

----------


## nutcha

Cannot access the link.

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## samyfromchennai

I am looking forward to Pipeline Rules of Thumb. Can you pls forward the link to download

----------


## nutcha

Cannot access, Is it possible to upload the file to some other website ?

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nutcha

Could not access, pls. upload to accessible website.

Thank you in advance for sharing

----------


## ify09

Please upload again,  Members. 

Thanks.

----------

